# Die "Meine Geschichte" Geschichte ...



## Uratak (15. Dezember 2011)




----------



## lol-0-mat (2. März 2012)

WIE WITZIG OMq!!!!!!!


----------



## Al Fifino (2. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stand hier mal eine Geschichte... und sie war in jedem Fall besser als unqualifizierte, unlustige und unnötige Kommentare von meiner Meinung nach unnötigen Nutzern.

Was ist aus der Geschichte geworden?


----------



## SonicTank (2. April 2012)

Ich hätte sie gerne gelesen, die "Meine Geschichte" Geschichte. Wo ist sie denn hin?


----------

